# M-BUS Stromzähler W+ und W- auslesen



## erdbeerschaeler (23 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige etwas Unterstützung beim Auslesen eines M-Bus Stromzähler.

Seit Jahren lesen ich die momentane Leistung aus, aber durch die Installation einer kleinen PV-Anlage würde ich jetzt auch gerne die zurückgespeiste Energie auslesen.

Aktuell verwende ich den Baustein: _FbMBus_Electricity_ aus der _MBus_03.lib_.

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick, wie ich mit Codesys an die anderen Werte kommen.
Mit MBsheet kann ich die anderen Werte sehen.

Ich habe von meiner aktuellen Konstellation mal ein Bild angehängt.


Schicken Abend noch...

Der erdbeerschaeler


----------



## ClMak (24 März 2021)

Hallo,

mit dem Baustein *FbMBus_MultiTel *sollte das Auslesen funktionieren.
Probiere es bitte einmal aus...

VG


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (24 März 2021)

Hallo,
habe ich heute bereits gemacht, aber komischerweise sind die „Register“ 3-18 ohne Wert. 
Bei 1 und 2 bekomme ich die aktuelle Leistung und die Arbeit. 
Selbst Strom und Spannung werden nicht angezeigt. 
Muss ich da sonst noch etwas umstellen?

VG


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (1 April 2021)

Hallo erdbeerschaeler,

Es gibt M-Bus Zähler da sind die VIF und DIV-Fehler im Response Telegramm nicht richtig oder mit proprietären Einheiten oder Datentypen versehen. Dann kann der Decoder in unseren M-Bus Bausteine diese Information nicht richtig dekodieren und gibt dann dafür keine auslesbaren Datensätze aus. 

Wenn du die Hersteller Doku zu diesen Zähler hast könntest du nachschauen in welchen Bytes des Antworttelegramms die gewünschten Informationen liegen und dann selber decodieren bzw. umrechnen. Dazu liest du den Zähler mit dem FbMBusRawData aus, entnimmst dann aus dem Byte-Array "MbusBuffer.aobData" (Bausteinausgang) die entsprechenden Bytes, sortierst Sie dann entsprechend der Hersteller Doku zu einem WORD oder DWORD zusammen und skalierst Sie in Abhängigkeit der Einheit (Unit) und des Multiplikators.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (1 April 2021)

Hallo WAGO-Support,

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich habe heute einfach mal einen anderen Zähler eingebaut und... tada... alle gewünschten Informationen stehen mir jetzt zur Verfügung. 

Der M-Bus von dem ursprünglichen Zähler sprach wohl einen anderen Dialekt 

VG
erdbeerschaeler


----------

